# Propane Refrigerators



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

Was wondering if propane refrigerators work well in the Yucatan area, and if so, where can they be purchased.


----------



## Sal58 (May 17, 2011)

*Propane Fridge*

I use one in my home in Jalisco and it works great. I bought it in Dallas and drove it down.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

Now, as it happens, this is a timely inquiry. We live in both San Cristóbal de Las Casas, Chiapas and Ajijic, Jalisco (near Guadalajara) and are thinkoing of buying new, ebergy efficient refrigerators for both homes but had not thought of the notion of buying propane refrigerators. Our concern is limited as to their energy efficiency and superiority over electrically charged refrigerators on the assumption that propane powered refrigerators operate adequately. We would appreciate any input from those who have used these types of appliances. Where we could obtain the best selection in Guadalajara or Tuxtla Gutierrez would also be a plus so please respond if you have experience in shopping for and using these appliances.


----------



## ronb172 (Mar 16, 2011)

We have a newer travel trailer which gets pretty hot inside when we aren't there and the frige works very well. I also see that they make them up to 19 cubic feet, maybe larger, and I thought it would be great in MX since elect is so expensive. We will be in Merida in Aug and I plan to look around for appliances, furniture, etc. to see what is available.


----------



## Sal58 (May 17, 2011)

*Propane Fridge*

I bought mine from an individual that owned a camper. I think they would be difficult to find in Mexico. However my home is in the middle of nowhere. Maybe Guadalajara would be easier.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

They will be difficult, if not impossible to find in Mexico. However, many models and sizes are available for the RV market, most of which are built in and vented with access to the back. However, there are also domestic models, some of which used to be available from Electrolux. In any case, I would suspect that a propane refrigerator would have to be purchased in the USA or Europe to have much of any choice. Another source of used ones might be available from RV sources, as many larger Class A motorhome owners are converting to 110V refrigerators as a result of larger generators, inverters and more camping resorts with 50 Amp connections. So, use Google to search, but beware of certain Norcold models that were recalled.


----------



## Sal58 (May 17, 2011)

I found mine on "Craigs List."


----------

